# Noaa 07' Big $ !?



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I can't keep my fins over my largemouth on this one...

But I can't go full tilt crazy just yet.

But I gotta let everyone know... I will have some cool news by weeks end.

Forget 100%- NE Ohio anglers earned a little more....

We'll see- I am breaking a Rule here, kinda like talkn' about how you smacked 'em prefishn'...this one will hold though!% 

STAY TUNED....

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Holy Crap!!! I'm biting my fingernails!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this is sounding exciting!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

i can't wait:T


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Me neither.......


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Can't stand the waiting.............Nip, your a Big tease!!  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As of now...it's done!!!

Details late this evening....

SWEET!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

4:55 and counting......Is it time yet?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

first year to tournament fish! looks Like I picked the right place to get started! Can't wait to hear whats going on!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm down to the cuticle!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Its 7:22 p.m. ........its gotta be time by Now!!! I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First let me start with this... *NOAA is NOT changing AT ALL* 

Small capped fields of 60 teams- 100&#37; return pays the day you fish, ALWAYS to the TOP 10 teams regardless of participation. $5000 to first on full field.Fish one or ALL six or any number in between with ANY NOAA member of your choice without alternate fees.No points (if you don't want them) No championship (if you don't want it). 

BUT... We are now OFFERING (if you want) a *$25,000 1st place* Championship with *$800 going to EACH person who particpates* in the Championship. (thats the 2007 payout at least)

By the way...it's a *FREE entry to the Championship and FREE membership* to register to acquire points to be one of the EIGHT NOAA anglers to go to the Championship. Doesn't matter what brand boat- or sponsors- you can wear/ride in any or all.

What are the initial thoughts... I'll be back later with complete details as I work on web...anyone figure it yet?!

Love to all- I'm VERY pleased with this...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds awesome Nip!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW !! Huge news . 

Maybe next year I can graduate to NOAA .


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Double Wow!!! Thats so awesome Nip! I'm really glad hubby and I decided to fish NOAA for the first time this year!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

WHEWWW.....OK, Ummm, Not sure if it's the large dose of cold medicine, the fact that I read it 27 times, or just my stupidity.....8 teams going to the championship? What the.....Over! Lookin 4 help on this 1


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

MAKtackle...you Dumb &^&^. Think I read it too many times....26 to many. Went back and understood this time. I R E A D R E A L L Y S L O W !


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Kinda unreal isn't it!

When I started getting it accomplished, I kinda started putting it together too.

Holy Crap Bassman...:B :B :B 

This is what local fishn' should be all about!!!! 2007, it has arrived...

Here's some more details, again- really really rough on dobass.
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html
(refresh bowsers if updates don't show)

After some more comments I'll post the addendum for points qualifying for NOAA here tonight.

Grassroots weekend fishing just turned a corner...here and everywhere!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks very interesting ! Great job . This will make your already spectacular events even better for the anglers fishing them !  Big thumbs up on this one .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great work man great work. You have a great thing going up there and this will only make it better.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Appreciate the kind words from all. 

This is what we set out to do in 2004- complete returns for the anglers- the universe is spinning all correctly for me and the team right now.

I hope other organizations get invovled. 

To save the scrolling...here's whats goin' on.



> First let me start with this... NOAA is NOT changing AT ALL
> 
> Small capped fields of 60 teams- 100&#37; return pays the day you fish, ALWAYS to the TOP 10 teams regardless of participation. $5000 to first on full field.Fish one or ALL six or any number in between with ANY NOAA member of your choice without alternate fees.No points (if you don't want them) No championship (if you don't want it).
> 
> ...


And here is the NOAA/BassFanArmy Skeeter Weekend Warrior Championship points qualifying addendum to the Official 2007 NOAA rules:
http://www.dobass.com/BASSFAN/ARMY/NOAAPOINTSFORMAT.html

BassFanArmy will have a press release in the next week with my goofy comments. I simply couldn't wait- I woulda burst 

Get 'em-

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

your the man rory chriss and i are in you run a great show!!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

great man wish you the best of luck but you already do a great job and only keep getting better. I know you make alot of fisherman happy.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Rory....Did I read somewhere a meeting for NOAA at Rodmakers this weekend? Sat 17th Time? I know their show going on this weekend and next!
Thanks


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG- don't start that rumor on this thread!   Everyone will be there but me! 

We usually have me or someone at Rodmakers during their Spring Show which indeed is this weekend and next at Rodshop. 

I am committed for the CleveSportsShow this weekend but am trying to work something out for Rodshop next weekend...???

Our annual formal Rodshop/dobass meeting is past and gone

Nip


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Nip I'm trying to piece together all of your posts on this. The Championship is actually the Skeeter Weekend Warrior Championship. It's not necessary to run a Skeeter to participate in the championship though correct?


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the c l a r i f i c a t i o n ? Now back to my story on "What a person has to do to buy Sudafed", Ahhh, other thread! Just for reading all this mumbo.....I'll be sending an envelope today, Finally gonna do-it!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Reel Man said:


> Nip I'm trying to piece together all of your posts on this. The Championship is actually the Skeeter Weekend Warrior Championship. It's not necessary to run a Skeeter to participate in the championship though correct?


From what I've read , No . You do not have to run a skeeter . 

The biggest exception from what I can tell is no pro's from the Elite series or FLW are eligible .

..... Bassmaster Elite Series and FLW Tour pros are NOT eligible for the BassFan Army Weekend Warrior Championship. If you have fished as a boater on these tours in the last 3 years, you are not eligible ....


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I will offer one comment Nip on some changes I see. I realize different people want different things from a tourney trail. Some want more places paid with 1st place receiving less money while others want the big pay out at the top and fewer places paid down. Last year 1st paid $6000 on a full field with 6 places being paid. This year it's $5000 on a full field with 10 places being paid. Personally I liked the higher pay out at the top. I'm going to site the numbers from Mosquito Madness and Portage Powerhouse to draw the conclusion that there are more anglers that like the bigger first place pay out then paying down more spots. Both Mosquito and Portage are popular tourney lakes. Mosquito Madness is already filled with the tourney not taking place till June while Portage Powerhouse with a smaller first place payout is taking place in only a month and still doesn't have a full field. Perhaps you might rethink the payouts on NOAA if not this year then next. I would say it's not a bad thing to make a change yet this year though if you feel it is for the better. The FLW Tour attempted to do something very similar this year but after hearing back from many of that anglers they went back to the old pay out tier. I think a 1 in every 5 payout is pretty standard and a good rule for tourney payouts.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Information from the anglers who fish ALL or most of our NOAAs were used.

$200 an entry is HUGE costs. With changes in the economy, gas prices and the entire local tourney scene- more places IS anticipated to be a larger draw FOR 2007. Larger draw...more payout.

It gives anglers a chance to recoup entries at minimum (10th) and still win over $5000 on a capped field of 60 teams, only a $1000 less than previous.

As well 2,3&4 were tweaked with handsome payouts between $1000-$2000. ON 60 teams!

Paying 1 in 5 spots has only been around recently- on any level.

Portage is another animal than Mosquito. After a survey was completed by our anglers on payouts we saw a trend and desired to employ it.

Powerhouse wasn't anticipated to draw more than 60 teams in design- high front pay or not. 

Portage has heavy front hitters that scare much of the field away- but- you think you can make 7th place for $1k on full field...? I might even have that confidence on Portage! Again- drawing anglers into the event- WHO MAKE THE PAYOUTS with their participation.

This thread very well wasn't the place for all this, but needed responding to. The irony that this topic was even included after an announcement of a FREE $25k championship kinda shows the good directions local grassrooted events are going in just recent years... spoiling anglers, and they deserve it!  

We make changes alongside the anticipated majority of anglers desires for that particular season. 

Try marketing a 10k front pay on Portage- I won't fish it! We'd love to have you run one on Mosquito for us though!!! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration??? Never thought they would be sponsoring tournaments.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just a lawsuit waiting to happen... 

BTW- here's a copy from Al Smith's response to me this morning with info for more potential FREE stuff for anglers through the WWC program...



> We are excited about having trails like yours associated with our program. It really is you folks who keep this industry alive. All we want to do is help celebrate the industry and provide more FUN for everyone !
> 
> Your trail will also qualify for the contingency award program so any member of the Army who wins one of your events can send in an affidavit and get put in for the weekly prize package. And it is a great package worth several hundred dollars worth off tackle !
> 
> ...


Also just got word that Skeeters Reel Money program for owners was approved for dobass events. I'll talk to the rep. Saturday to confirm exactly "which"- dobass events for sure.

That's a potential EXTRA $3000 for a win- plus 100&#37;-plus a FREE Championship...whod'd thunk it!!! AND Vic's Sports Center contingency $$$ of $500 for a win.... oh my!

Get 'em-
Nip


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't get the wrong idea from my previous post Nip. You run a great circuit and you can bet you will see me fishing more of them this year then I did last year. In fact I'm putting my registration in the mail today for your first event. As far as preferences for pay outs my personal philosphy is I don't fish to just win my money back I'm looking for a profit! Will you be at the Outdoor show at the IX Center? If so see you there!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Then you definately need to buy a Skeeter ReelMan 

We'll pay you $5000 for that win- $3000 for that win in that rig - $500 from your purchase at Vic's and 10 points towards the FREE Weekend Warrior $25,000 Championship! So that's $8500- that's more than $6k...

But if you and Chuck hit that 6th spot again this year, we'll give you $420 instead of $200!!! Because we increased that payout and it drew a full field because we did that!

Your post wasn't taken the wrong way at all... I'm just settn' the hooks!!!

See you this weekend at the Show.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Reel Man said:


> Don't get the wrong idea from my previous post Nip. You run a great circuit and you can bet you will see me fishing more of them this year then I did last year. In fact I'm putting my registration in the mail today for your first event. As far as preferences for pay outs my personal philosphy is I don't fish to just win my money back I'm looking for a profit! Will you be at the Outdoor show at the IX Center? If so see you there!


I'd love to jump all over this but it deserves it's own thread! 

Cool deal on the BassFan Army Championship Rory!
With points being awarded to individuals who fish NOAA as teams, I think the possibility is there for a bunch of guys to be tied for spots. What's the criteria for tiebreaking to get down to the top 8?

One other thing, do we know where the championship will be next spring (I see it's Guntersville this year)?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Then you definately need to buy a Skeeter ReelMan
> 
> We'll pay you $5000 for that win- $3000 for that win in that rig - $500 from your purchase at Vic's and 10 points towards the FREE Weekend Warrior $25,000 Championship! So that's $8500- that's more than $6k...
> 
> ...



Nip you almost had me convinced to get a Stratos  Chuck and I will fish some tourneys together this year but Reel Son insists I do the NOAA with him so we will either come back with a big bag of fish or one of us will drive back while the other one swims  Seriously though I doubt any other region in Ohio can boast of the types of tourneys we have in the North East. Several great trails to choose from and the NOAAs are awesome.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Championship is held at Mosquito Reservoir in Eastern Ohio...

or somewhere further down South  

There was no info on the 2008 Championship provided to me. I will give everyone an answer as soon as released.

GREAT question on tie breakers...I meant to include that on the proposal, musta slipped his mind and mine.

I'll have the resolution for ties added to the web tonight.

See what you and the others got me into already Cullin'...payout 10 spots.... 

Nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Reel Man said:


> I I think a 1 in every 5 payout is pretty standard and a good rule for tourney payouts.


That depends on who you're catering to. We can talk a millenium on philosophy, but I feel Nip is on the right track. Bottom line, I feel is most folks just want to cash a check! This isn't a profession to most, just a way to relax and have fun! 2 cents


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Nip, great to see what your doing for the circuit. You know I'm gonna be out there this year fishing hard, and now I need to fish even harder I'd love to fish another national event, and what better way to qualify than fishing your home lakes. I can't wait, see everyone on the water.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks again for the positive support. All of the ANGLERS make things what they are!

As kinda some closure to this thread:

N.O.A.A. 2007 events *ARE ALL SKEETER REEL MONEY APPROVED* for sure now ( Powerhouse and Madness remain JUST Ranger Cup $ approved)

A revised revision to the BassFanArmy Skeeter Weekend Warrior Championship NOAA specific qualification process (say that 3 times! ) that includes ties:
http://www.dobass.com/BASSFAN/ARMY/NOAAPOINTSFORMAT.html

Event #1 Mosquito 4/28 will close soon. If you missed out there are still FIVE events for 07' with only 15-19 teams signed into each currently. If you fish FIVE NOAA events- you are still eligible for the free WWC if desired.

Thanks again Ohio anglers...hopefully...there is more!

Nip


----------

